

Cool Blog on Space Elevators - jasonabelli
http://www.spaceelevatorblog.com/?cat=9

======
jasonabelli
Is there any government or company putting a serious effort toward building a
space elevator? I hear Google X and a few government space agencies are
talking about it but wonder how seriously they are working on it.

